# Ring Clip



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I know there was probably another thread about this, but where can you get decent ring clips from for not too expensive?

I've just gotten my Crufts stuff through, and I actually have a benching number this time, and have been told to get a ring clip... I forgot to get one before. Only 2 weeks to go


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

kaisa624 said:


> I know there was probably another thread about this, but where can you get decent ring clips from for not too expensive?
> 
> I've just gotten my Crufts stuff through, and I actually have a benching number this time, and have been told to get a ring clip... I forgot to get one before. Only 2 weeks to go


try an armband, keep the numbers well out of the way, is this for the grooming ?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Star print are probably the chepest, but aren't very elegant looking.... I prefer the look of the silver or gold looking ones.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

tashi said:


> try an armband, keep the numbers well out of the way, is this for the grooming ?


Yeah, I wasn't sure what to expect, cos everyone else I knew had gotten their info through last week...

Was thinking more of wearing it on my waist or summat, but ye will have a look.

Do you know what time we can go in for? As we're in ring for 8:30  Isn't one of your nieces or summat entering?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Assuming it's for a cavalier

How about starprint product

or
Agility Warehouse | Dog Agility Equipment and Supplies | Show Ring Clip


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ha ye, just browsing sites. Need to find a grooming shirt too, as I just wore my presentation outfit in boefre... however I'm bringing a change of clothes to Crufts, as it's 5 hours between the grooming and presentation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I brought mine from a show - sure there will be stands there selling them - will you not have time to pick one up?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope, am in the ring at 8:30am!! Should be arriving at the NEC for 7:30am latest... Well I don't think I'll have time


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Nope, am in the ring at 8:30am!! Should be arriving at the NEC for 7:30am latest... Well I don't think I'll have time


Hun - just a tip - if I were you I'd plan to get there a little earlier than 7.30. It will be really busy, and it's quite a trek from the car parks just to the entrance, then you've got to find your hall and your bench, exercise your dog, do any last minute grooming (especially if it's raining  ), have a practice in the ring, get your dog settled in the strange environment (with members of the public around it's totally unlike any other champ show) and then get yourself changed and ready. On the Friday we are in the ring at 8.30 am and we plan to arrive in the NEC car park at about 6.45am - and certainly no later than 7 am.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cavalier Dog Models, Jewellery, Gifts and Ornaments

Cavalier ring clip


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Hun - just a tip - if I were you I'd plan to get there a little earlier than 7.30. It will be really busy, and it's quite a trek from the car parks just to the entrance, then you've got to find your hall and your bench, exercise your dog, do any last minute grooming (especially if it's raining  ), have a practice in the ring, get your dog settled in the strange environment (with members of the public around it's totally unlike any other champ show) and then get yourself changed and ready. On the Friday we are in the ring at 8.30 am and we plan to arrive in the NEC car park at about 6.45am - and certainly no later than 7 am.


Yep. We won't be in the ring till the afternoon but will be getting there for 7.30! Any later and we won't get in our usual car park (the one at the top of the lake, easy to get in and out of!).


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Yep. We won't be in the ring till the afternoon but will be getting there for 7.30! Any later and we won't get in our usual car park (the one at the top of the lake, easy to get in and out of!).


We used to go for that one - East 5 - but at LKA last December we were told about the West car park. It's more difficult to get to - you have to follow the signs for the station and the airport rather than the NEC - but you just walk under an underpass and you are outside hall 1 - which is where our ring is! Not as nice as a walk along the lake, but a much shorter distance, easier on the arthritic knees and hips (mine, not the dogs!), and much better for keeping the dogs dry if it's raining :thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> We used to go for that one - East 5 - but at LKA last December we were told about the West car park. It's more difficult to get to - you have to follow the signs for the station and the airport rather than the NEC - but you just walk under an underpass and you are outside hall 1 - which is where our ring is! Not as nice as a walk along the lake, but a much shorter distance, easier on the arthritic knees and hips (mine, not the dogs!), and much better for keeping the dogs dry if it's raining :thumbup:


Yep we use that one for LKA, but we are in hall 5, so east 5 is the closest to our hall! Plus the dogs like to watch the ducks as we walk round the lake :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Yep we use that one for LKA, but we are in hall 5, so east 5 is the closest to our hall! Plus the dogs like to watch the ducks as we walk round the lake :lol:


Oh yeah - never thought of that! :lol: Of course they would like the ducks - as long as they don't take it into their heads to jump in and retrieve one or two! :lol:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We're in Hall 3, which car park do you think would be best? Also, should we feed her before or after? She's normally fed twice a day, am taking a tray of wet, as I don't think raw would be a good idea there.

Am aiming to get there around 6:45am, so leaving at 4:45am or earlier. Also I don't have a parking permit thingy, so will have to get one there...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> We're in Hall 3, which car park do you think would be best? Also, should we feed her before or after? She's normally fed twice a day, am taking a tray of wet, as I don't think raw would be a good idea there.
> 
> Am aiming to get there around 6:45am, so leaving at 4:45am or earlier. Also I don't have a parking permit thingy, so will have to get one there...


I'd probably go for East 5 - it's the first one you come to and, as Tollisty says, it's the easiest one to get in and out of - and you get the nice walk along the lake as well!

Re food - if she's anything like ours, she won't eat anything anyway! Ours are usually fed twice a day, but the minute they see the show bag all thoughts of eating go out of their heads, so I've given up taking food to shows and back just for the ride  I just give them a good meal the night before and then they eat when we get home. (except of course for bits of my sausage sarnie which, they insist, it is illegal not to share with them at shows :lol: )


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah ok. I was just worried, as we fed her before Discover Dogs, but because of the crowds, she wouldn't go toilet all day till we got home... Considering we're up for 3am, we may as well feed her a little later around 8pm, and give her a lil extra too  Will take a tray just incase, but probs won't use it...

Thank you  for the help


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Ah ok. I was just worried, as we fed her before Discover Dogs, but because of the crowds, she wouldn't go toilet all day till we got home... Considering we're up for 3am, we may as well feed her a little later around 8pm, and give her a lil extra too  Will take a tray just incase, but probs won't use it...
> 
> Thank you  for the help


You're welcome hun - anything else you need to know, just ask


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to the drive, I'm just hoping not many people will be on the roads at 4:30am lol I'm one who loves my sleep, so will probably end up heading to bed at like 9pm with the dog haha


----------

